# Shepton unconfirmed folks



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

The following members have been automatically deleted from the rally list as they were un confirmed, if you have booked and are attending this rally please add your names back on and let me know so that I can confirm you.Thanks

Chausson
Mrbluesky
Motorhomer
JohnLawrence



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We seem to have a slight glich in the system will all those that have booked this week to camp with us at Shepton please check to see if they are on the rally list, if your name is NOT on the rally list please let me or Clianthus know so that we can add you. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

is electric available at show pitch


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gary,

No no electric at Shepton we only have electric in January not in September. :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi ladies
Do you know where the MHF crew will be based at Shepton or is it a free for all?

Kevin


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Kevin

Sorry I don't know where MHF are at Shepton, but Jacquie has probably got her tickets and marshall instructions by now so I'm sure she will reply asap. She is away at the Gosport meet at the moment but is getting on-line whenever possible.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

No probs. I nearly went to Gosport as well but forgot it was bank hols. I'll wait to hear


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

We are in the same place as we were in January behind the sheds :lol: 


You can still come to Gosport even if it is Bank Hols its very quiet on the field but plenty of vans here.


Jacquie


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks Jaqui I can't due to late commitments which have caused a problem. Do you mean where we were in January?
Kevin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes Kevin we have the same place as we had in January but a bigger area this time :lol: well I hope its bigger :roll: as we have more vans coming and 6 are RV's.


Jacquie


----------

